# Why do some people completely neglect their health? Help me understand...



## Snakecharmer

Someone I care about completely neglects his health. He drinks an excessive amount of diet soda every day, mainly eats pizza and hot dogs, does not exercise, and smokes excessively.

I just don't understand. It isn't for lack of knowledge; this person is very intelligent and knows what he is doing is harmful. I'm afraid he's going to become diabetic or develop heart or lung disease. 

I will add that he is also very messy. Is this related somehow? Depression of some kind, maybe?

It is hard for me to sit back and watch him do what I would call "self-destruct", but it isn't easy to talk to him about it...and I know from experience that people don't change unless they WANT to.

I'm trying to understand, though, and not judge.

Help?


----------



## Jwing24

I wouldn't say I completely neglect my health. Even my neglecting periods, most people would consider normal eating habits. That being said, when I do this, it is because I am feeling depressed about something, which I won't go into. That's what it is for me, anyway.


----------



## chickydoda

For me...

it was complete and utter ignorance. I was never given good nutrition advice. I didn't know the benefits of exercise. I thought it was all too hard or unattainable, and people were either skinny or fat and it was something they didn't have any control over.

My mum used to tell us we needed to lose weight as kids. She was too simplistic about it, and I got upset and confused. I thought I would have to give up all the foods I loved. I put myself on a diet when I was a kid, and I had two peanut butter sandwiches at school a day, because I thought that was what was healthy! haha. Fail. My mum basically said no chips, cake, pizza, lollies etc. That was upsetting for a 7-15 year old!

For me to understand weightloss and food, I had to join weight watchers, and do a ton of reading online. I could probably make anyone lose weight except for me! Seeing foods and activites assigned with points really helped me understand how things worked. I wanted skinny sparkly eyes, a flat stomach, to eat good, healthy food etc, but I had no idea how! I used to get so discouraged. I used to be able 5 kilo's overweight, and SO close to being healthy. If I had known a few tricks, I could have gotten to my goal weight in two to six months! 

I never used to understand how bad junk food is for you. You basically need to realise that food is not for enjoyment, it's to give your body what it needs. If food doesn't have vitamins and nutrients in it, there's no point eating it, because it won't satisfy you, it won't help your body, it won't get used by your body or washed out. It will taste good for a few moments, then make you feel sick, or make you fat, unless you burn it off. And it always takes a lot longer to burn off than you would expect!

If someone wants to be slim, they can be. It's a choice. You just have to choose healthy foods and get full on those, and cut down on the treats! You can still eat at McDonalds, but just eat one thing you want- you probably want it more than the other stuff, and you'll save heaps of money! Having one burger is a huge treat! I don't need the drinks and the fries, and the icecream! And you should probably stop eating pizza. Who wants to stop after one piece? That's crazy talk! I could probably eat two large pizzas now. Just because I can, doesn't mean I should though. Right? Losing weight is simple, you just have to make new habits, and be consistent with them. If you eff up for a few days, it's ok, as long as you get back on the horse. It's also really helpful to have someone that you're accountable to. When I was looking for a job, I had someone check in with me for an hour every week. It was really annoying, but I always attempted my homework, and usually did more than was expected. If he hadn't been watching my progress, I would have never even got to the interview stage! It's the same with losing weight. If you do it with another person, it becomes a lot easier. If you go to a meeting, that helps too. I found weight watchers too dumbed down for my tastes... I would rather be stuck watching Rugrats than go to another meeting. I like talking to intelligent people and discussing complex issues. Weight Watchers did work the first time around though. The second time I was on Bipolar medications, and they kept me on a constant plateau, and I was always hungry!

I bet people would stop eating junk food if they had to exercise before they ate it! I know I would. Oh you want to eat that whole pizza? Ok, go ahead. But you'll be running for three hours!

If someone wants to lose weight, they will figure it out eventually. If I can, anyone can!


----------



## Bluity

Think about it. In order to be healthy you have to be mindful. You have to read labels, watch what you're eating, and incorporate exercise in your life. But your friend has developed habits that put his mind on autopilot. It's so easy to put a burger in your mouth and forget what you're eating. If he's messy like me, then he probably has his attention elsewhere and isn't focused on the here and now.

It could be depression. It could also be denial. He's been living like this for years, right? If so, he probably thinks he feels just fine and has no reason to change. That's the problem with slow illnesses like diabetes and lung disease; they creep up slowly and people ignore the signs until its too late.

Sometimes you need a huge, sudden wakeup call to change.


----------



## chickydoda

Sorry OP I don't think I actually answered your question! My bad!


----------



## android654

Some people just don't really care. I know for someone like you, @Snakecharmer, someone not caring about their health is maddening but to some people "caring" is considered a lot of work. Imagine telling someone with that kind of diet and habits that they should workout five or six days a week, even when they don't feel like it, eat in a methodical manner that involves spreading out required nutrients, calculate and manage caloric input and expenditure, as well as keeping track of their blood work on a 6 month to an annual basis. Now imagine them rejecting each of the things you mentioned which what they would most likely do. 

I also find that a lot of people just don't feel the need to take care of their health because they see no benefit in it, or they hide behind excuses like, "I don't want to turn into a mountain of muscle, so I'm going to go on a 20 minute walk twice a week, that'll keep me healthy!" I don't know, perhaps it is "work" to some people but it's better than wheezing your way through another pizza after your third beer.


----------



## CosmicJalapeno

Some people are aware of the detrimental effects such diets/lack of exercise can have on them, but they just don't care. I don't see anything wrong with this. It's their body and if they want to shovel frozen pizzas down their gullet I'm all for it.

Bottom line you don't need to understand why, and I doubt you will have any closure even if you did. I don't see why this should bother you.


----------



## Staffan

If you look at the research impulsive people have the worst health and conscientious people have the best health. It's largely about whether you act on impulse and indulge yourself or if you have the self-discipline to stay on a healthy diet. An impulsive person has his personality working against him and often just gives up.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

Snakecharmer said:


> Someone I care about completely neglects his health. He drinks an excessive amount of diet soda every day, mainly eats pizza and hot dogs, does not exercise, and smokes excessively.
> 
> I just don't understand. It isn't for lack of knowledge; this person is very intelligent and knows what he is doing is harmful. I'm afraid he's going to become diabetic or develop heart or lung disease.
> 
> I will add that he is also very messy. Is this related somehow? Depression of some kind, maybe?
> 
> It is hard for me to sit back and watch him do what I would call "self-destruct", but it isn't easy to talk to him about it...and I know from experience that people don't change unless they WANT to.
> 
> I'm trying to understand, though, and not judge.
> 
> Help?



Have you considered that they would rather have a joyful life through lazy hedonism and die at sixty, rather than have what THEY would consider to be a bland, boring life, and living to eighty? I sure would, now where did I put that vodka and a cheeseburger...


----------



## countrygirl90

I have seen people aged 35-40 years old show neglect towards their eating habits ,most often they behave like a 10 year old child who only wants to eat lots of junk food and feels disgust for vegetables or healthy diet .I noticed that they were always like this from their childhood up till reaching adulthood .Even if someone gives them a piece of advice about developing healthy eating habits ,they either get offended or don,t want to hear about it .I also noticed that these people were very irresponsible not just towards their health but in general lifestyle ,they live a lazy ,careless and reckless life , they feel depressed most of the time and these kind of eating habits gives them momentary pleasure to overcome this depression .


----------



## Snakecharmer

You've all made some really good points. I have considered that he might enjoy his life as it is, but I'm not sure that's true in his case...he has some chronic health issues that are related to his lifestyle. I'm the kind of person who believes that one shouldn't complain if they aren't doing anything to improve things.

Live and let live, I suppose. It is hard when it is someone you care about, though, and it seems like they are self-destructive. I think this person sabotages himself, but that's a long story.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

@Snakecharmer
It is entirely possible that he does want to change, the only way you'll know though is if you ask. Maybe the reason he hasn't tried is because he feels any attempt would be fruitless and that he wouldn't know where to begin even if he tried.


----------



## Siggy

Breaking bad habits is tough, and if its more than one the task can be overwhelming and can seem hopeless . Offer help/support on one of those that he chooses.


----------



## Red Panda

Grab him and take him for blood work and check - up. Maybe if he hears it from doctors he'll wake up? It could be depression too, I've seen depressed people act like that and actually I've been like that myself. Comfort eating and pretending not to care. He probably doesn't know any better and that's why you should try different approaches, if you want too. Like take him for long walks or hikes. After losing my dad one morning out of the blue from neglecting his health at 64 (he had coronary heart disease and not knowing) I've kinda sworn to myself to not let myself give up on others.


----------



## Up and Away

They might not have a constant anxiety that many people have, and they feel "ok."

That being said, it might come with some sort of existential unconscious awareness/ viewpoint of positivity.

Yes optimism is associated with naivete, but also more happiness, so its a trade off


----------



## nádej

This sounds a lot like someone I care about.

For her, I think she feels like it's all too much to handle. She uses food as a stress-reliever, and I'm not sure that she's actually found any _healthy_ ways to relieve stress (partially because she refuses to try most everything), so even when she _has_ tried to take control of her health, she's gotten overwhelmed and turned to food and just made matters worse in the end. She knows what foods are healthy; she knows exercise is vital...and yet...She refuses to eat a lot of things that would be very healthy for her, because she doesn't like them. She refuses to even try any exercise other than walking, and will only walk outside...so if the weather's bad, it's not even an option. She's very concerned with what she _likes_ to do, instead of what she _has_ to do in order to be healthy. Instead of acknowledging that she _needs_ to eat healthy, no excuses, and that she _needs_ to be exercising five times a week, no excuses, she acts as if they are just nice things she can do if/when she feels like it. I worry that she's not going to make the changes she needs to (permanently, not for just a couple weeks) until she gets bad news from a doctor. Until she gets that, she's going to keep pretending that all of her excuses are valid, and that she's just not _able_ to be healthy. Which is bullshit.


----------



## Red Panda

nádej said:


> This sounds a lot like someone I care about.
> 
> For her, I think she feels like it's all too much to handle. She uses food as a stress-reliever, and I'm not sure that she's actually found any _healthy_ ways to relieve stress (partially because she refuses to try most everything), so even when she _has_ tried to take control of her health, she's gotten overwhelmed and turned to food and just made matters worse in the end. She knows what foods are healthy; she knows exercise is vital...and yet...She refuses to eat a lot of things that would be very healthy for her, because she doesn't like them. She refuses to even try any exercise other than walking, and will only walk outside...so if the weather's bad, it's not even an option. She's very concerned with what she _likes_ to do, instead of what she _has_ to do in order to be healthy. Instead of acknowledging that she _needs_ to eat healthy, no excuses, and that she _needs_ to be exercising five times a week, no excuses, she acts as if they are just nice things she can do if/when she feels like it. I worry that she's not going to make the changes she needs to (permanently, not for just a couple weeks) until she gets bad news from a doctor. Until she gets that, she's going to keep pretending that all of her excuses are valid, and that she's just not _able_ to be healthy. Which is bullshit.


I think the problem with those people is that they don't realize the impact of their habits in the future, they have an unrealistic sense of invincibility or positivity that can be reversed if perhaps they see what their habits have done to other people. They prefer to indulge in the present moment rather than refuse for their better future. They need to find a balance. 
There is a british reality show I like watching (in utube) every now and then, called Supersize vs Superskinny that does exactly that. Help people realize what they're doing to themselves.


----------



## chickydoda

Krou said:


> called Supersize vs Superskinny


I love that show!!! I haven't watched it since I lived in England though. I wonder if it's on youtube? *scratches head in wonder*


----------



## Red Panda

Risen from Ashes said:


> I love that show!!! I haven't watched it since I lived in England though. I wonder if it's on youtube? *scratches head in wonder*


yup it's on youtube, full episodes and all


----------



## Orion

Snakecharmer said:


> I just don't understand. It isn't for lack of knowledge; this person is very intelligent and knows what he is doing is harmful. I'm afraid he's going to become diabetic or develop heart or lung disease.


A man hears what he wants to hear and disregards the rest. 

This does not help you at all, but I have stopped asking 'why' about many frustrating aspects of life...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Darth Nihilus said:


> Still, my emotional health issues are not cured, and are not effectively being treated, so I'm still addicted to online gaming, would still sleep with any woman who was willing, even if I found her repulsive, as a human being, still spend all kinds of money I don't have, and now I'm popping Hydros to cure my bad days (which happen a lot). I'm not everyone, but I have known several overweight people or just unhealthy people, and I'm far from the only one who had their physical health go to hell as a manifestation of emotional/mental health. It's far easier to sit and think of those I've known with depression, esteem, anxiety, or other issues, than it is to recall anyone who neglected their health for other reasons.
> 
> This was long enough already, but I'd like to applaud your efforts for trying to truly understand and to do so from a point of caring. Most people don't care to try to understand, and being that their mental outlook is so different, they can't understand and just want to judge, instead.


I'm really touched by your honesty. Have you ever considered hypnotherapy? It can work wonders when nothing else does.

I care a great deal about other people and want to help everyone...it is hard for me to accept the fact that I can't.


----------



## Snakecharmer

theorycraft said:


> Your friend's lack of initiative despite the fact that he is aware of the benefits of healthy diet and exercise probably means that life has yet punished him for not being more conscientiousness about his health. It's really hard for people to change in areas when they don't see immediate results, especially impulsive types (Do you know your friends MTBI type by any change?). He's been conditioned to feel OK about his eating habits and unless life throws a bit of diabetes his way, he will probably not change. Culture plays a part too, its pretty cheap and convenient to eat fast food everyday.


He's a textbook ISTP. He used to be a powerlifter, loves motorcycles, etc. 

Definitely an impulsive and hedonistic kind of guy. 

I talk to him about diabetes sometimes. He's not afraid of it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

FlightsOfFancy said:


> I looked at your interests, and I'm envious. The picture of you is small, but you seem to have healthy skin.
> 
> 
> In all honesty, it's depression for me. I sometimes don't even feel like eating until I actually force myself to. I am WELL aware of the benefits of eating properly, and normally I eat sensibly, but only one-two means daily. I refuse to drink soda, and only drink water.
> 
> You are 100% correct, and I sincerely wish it were easier for me to get into tae kwan do etc. I don't like the way I am currently, and to an extent, even depression is not an excuse. We all have to take care of our bodies, whether we are athletes or cerebral people--it is the very essence of both.
> 
> I avoid a lot of unhealthy things, but I need to be more 'active'. If it got to the point where I started to get the health problems you mentioned, I think I'd start by getting a friend such as yourself to get me more physically motivated. Has he entertained the idea?


Thanks. I'm 42 and can definitely tell - I miss being younger, for sure. I feel fine physically, but I'd love to look 20 again. LOL


----------



## Out0fAmmo

I'm in the military, and while many of the guys are physically active, there are also many smokers, dippers, and heavy drinkers. If you ask them about it, most of them will tell you that they're very aware of the dangers, and just don't care. "You're gonna die eventually anyway". The military does the best it can to brainwash everyone into "living healthy", but at the end of the day, people will do whatever they want, harmful or not.

Before anyone makes any assumptions, I don't know anyone in special ops, infantry, or other "high-risk" positions; everyone I know works in a field support or logistical career field.


----------



## tanstaafl28

He doesn't care about his health. There doesn't have to be a reason. I'm very much the same way. When I die, I die. No big.


----------



## jbking

Snakecharmer said:


> Someone I care about completely neglects his health. He drinks an excessive amount of diet soda every day, mainly eats pizza and hot dogs, does not exercise, and smokes excessively.


I'd disagree with completely as if he truly did that, he'd likely either be dead or living on machines as he'd not breath, eat, drink, or take practice basic hygiene to function in the world. His body seems to be able to handle some of this as he got this far is my point here though I suspect you may have been exaggerating for emphasis.



Snakecharmer said:


> I just don't understand. It isn't for lack of knowledge; this person is very intelligent and knows what he is doing is harmful. I'm afraid he's going to become diabetic or develop heart or lung disease.
> 
> I will add that he is also very messy. Is this related somehow? Depression of some kind, maybe?


I'd probably go with denial first and question around self-esteem and other issues as another thought here.



Snakecharmer said:


> It is hard for me to sit back and watch him do what I would call "self-destruct", but it isn't easy to talk to him about it...and I know from experience that people don't change unless they WANT to.
> 
> I'm trying to understand, though, and not judge.
> 
> Help?


Ever read "Change or Die" by Alan Deutschman? He notes the 90% death rate amongst those people that have double or triple bypass because they are unable to maintain the changes necessary to stay alive. My suggestion to you is to give this person a sense of hope in making the changes and to move forward in a positive direction. That would be one of the lessons from the book though I'd argue there is likely a lot more going on here than you realize.


----------



## slender

Snakecharmer said:


> Someone I care about completely neglects his health. He drinks an excessive amount of diet soda every day, mainly eats pizza and hot dogs, does not exercise, and smokes excessively.
> 
> I just don't understand. It isn't for lack of knowledge; this person is very intelligent and knows what he is doing is harmful. I'm afraid he's going to become diabetic or develop heart or lung disease.
> 
> I will add that he is also very messy. Is this related somehow? Depression of some kind, maybe?
> 
> It is hard for me to sit back and watch him do what I would call "self-destruct", but it isn't easy to talk to him about it...and I know from experience that people don't change unless they WANT to.
> 
> I'm trying to understand, though, and not judge.
> 
> Help?


i drink soda mainly, normal soda, eat pizza a lot, am messy, but don't smoke. its mainly because i'm stuck in my head far too much, and neglect it due to forgetfulness.


----------



## William I am

Snakecharmer said:


> Someone I care about completely neglects his health. He drinks an excessive amount of diet soda every day, mainly eats pizza and hot dogs, does not exercise, and smokes excessively.
> 
> I just don't understand. It isn't for lack of knowledge; this person is very intelligent and knows what he is doing is harmful. I'm afraid he's going to become diabetic or develop heart or lung disease.
> 
> I will add that he is also very messy. Is this related somehow? Depression of some kind, maybe?
> 
> It is hard for me to sit back and watch him do what I would call "self-destruct", but it isn't easy to talk to him about it...and I know from experience that people don't change unless they WANT to.
> 
> I'm trying to understand, though, and not judge.
> 
> Help?


Maybe he's depressed. If you think so, ask him about gently, but somewhat directly about it without prefacing it with "why don't you.....".

A lot of people seem to just think they're impervious to health problems. The same thing happens to people who have had their driver's license about a year - they think they're the best driver on the road and can't be harmed.


----------



## HandiAce

Snakecharmer said:


> Someone I care about completely neglects his health. He drinks an excessive amount of diet soda every day, mainly eats pizza and hot dogs, does not exercise, and smokes excessively.
> 
> I just don't understand. It isn't for lack of knowledge; this person is very intelligent and knows what he is doing is harmful. I'm afraid he's going to become diabetic or develop heart or lung disease.
> 
> I will add that he is also very messy. Is this related somehow? Depression of some kind, maybe?
> 
> It is hard for me to sit back and watch him do what I would call "self-destruct", but it isn't easy to talk to him about it...and I know from experience that people don't change unless they WANT to.
> 
> I'm trying to understand, though, and not judge.
> 
> Help?


When the reality of his health gives him a huge slap across the face when he develops symptoms of illness, THEN he might care.


----------



## nottie

I'm a pretty small person but my diet is terrible because I'm too lazy to bother with eating like a normal, well-rounded person. I naturally don't pay that much attention to my body. Of course, because I don't look unhealthy I don't see the point in changing. Something has to be pretty drastic to whip me out of my natural apathy.

There have been rare phases where I was eating a healthy diet and exercising daily, but I don't think I looked or felt significantly better enough for me to bother with that year-round.


----------



## Razare

Snakecharmer said:


> I will add that he is also very messy. Is this related somehow? Depression of some kind, maybe?


He sounds a lot like me.

The problem is he's likely focused on other things and multi-tasking isn't his strength. The messiness, for example, he doesn't see the mess... he walks right by it and maybe once in a while he realizes, "Oh, it's messy in here." Yet for the most part he doesn't see it, and his mind is elsewhere.

It's like when I go on a diet / exercise routine, that's what I'm focused on, so I might neglect aspects of my job... or when I get focused on my job, I might neglect my diet or other parts of my life.

Once in a while something happens in my life, and it's like this curtain lifts, and I can see all parts of my life simultaneously and deal with them all during the day... yet this never lasts and it hasn't happened in years. Usually stress is a trigger, but sometimes excessive excitement can do it too.



> Help?


It's just in our nature to do this to ourselves, other people can't fix it. As for the diet soda, he needs the caffeine, without it, his brain will feel like sludge and he wont be able to perform even the tasks he currently performs. My latest kick is sugar free rockstar energy drinks.

Yep, I can stop taking it, but it's the source of my energy.


The solution to all this is to raise children differently, never exposing them to soda drinks or caffeine, to feed them vegetables and a good diet, and give them lots of exercise so they don't slip into whatever it is we both have.

Video games was likely a contributing factor. I don't play them much anymore, but I did for hours and hours as a child... what it taught me to do very well was focus on one thing completely, and shut out everything else, and do that one thing perfectly. It's also somewhat of a man's nature to have this tendency, but video games as a child just amplifies it, I think.


----------



## PowerShell

The more I think about it I think the modern stresses of society contribute a lot to getting in that rut of being unhealthy. The stresses of today are much different than what we evolved to handle but the hormones released are the same. Basically I've done some studying on the paleo diet and evolutionary fitness and in this "do more with less" corporate culture of nose to the grindstone, the perpetual stress releases the same hormones over time that say a famine would release.

Basically our bodies think a famine is going on and that's why we crave the foods we do, we get sluggish (to save energy), and we tend to overeat. It's our bodies evolution to stress that would normally be induced by a long famine and not the little things that stress us now. This can cause us to reach for that food that has a high calorie content because it's readily available and the hormones in our body are telling us to eat it to save ourselves from the famine. Also when there's a famine, our bodies are looking to survive it and is not looking for 20 years down the road.

I guess it's one theory behind why people get stuck in the rut. I know when I look at myself I can see this being a big factor. I know there's other factors but I do think a lot of what we do in modern society and what we're actually evolved to do clash a bit with each other and that's why we run into some of these issues.


----------



## niffer

Because it's their habit, and there are chemicals in junk food that make you addicted to them and find them extra delicious and cravesome (yeah I made that word up just now)... this in combo with lack of motivation to change these habits. If there's no reasons for someone to need to change their habits that are compelling enough or would seem to create a direct and immediate link to eradicating any issues in life that they might be currently having, then why would they be putting consistent effort and commitment into something? Wanting to take care of your health is almost like a kind of worldview. Some people just find it important and some dont, or they realize that they want to later on than others once their health starts to decline enough to make them aware that it's severely impacting their happiness.

Also, people who neglect their health are likely to be unhealthy in other spheres of their lives (it's all connected and creates a vicious cycle, doesn't it?) It's likely someone doesn't care to take care of themselves because of emotional/life issues. And it's likely that their emotional/life issues are only exacerbated by not taking care of their health.

I personally know that when I get depressed or have issues I've left unresolved, I may feel like exercising is drudgery, an almost insurmountable challenge, instead of finding pleasure in it and easily getting into it like I normally do. Or I may fall into poor eating habits. I start to neglect all sorts of things in life, not just my health.


----------



## Tater Tot

My grandpa's motto was always "Eat a lot and enjoy it while you can, because one day you'll be too sick to eat anything and not long after that you'll be dead." He lived to be like 75 and only died because of a fall. He was obese, and when he got cancer one time, it never made him look or feel sick because he had so much weight to lose.  So now my family lives by that rule and thinks they'll be as lucky as him and I'm just like... T_T Even tonight my dad was teasing me because I try and avoid trans fat. eyeroll


----------



## kudi

@Tater Tot 
Without a good support system its really hard to be healthy and to stay motivated. The influence of others is strong especially those closest to you. 

btw that Elmo is absolutely adorable roud:


----------



## qingdom

I just self diagnosed myself for having early(?) stages of diabetes.... 

dry mouth, always thirsty, blurred vision. YAY!

Now to stop eating candy and drinking sprite.

Need to cram these posts and devise a system of good habits to adopt.

And if I don't abide by it or stick with motivation / dedication... I DIE A TERRIBLE HORRIBLE EXCRUCIATING DEATH! WOOHOO!


----------



## fihe

it's all because of YOLO!


----------



## Blickwinkel

YOLO!

*eats hand full of cheezi-ts* 

I haven't been taking care of my health because my life has been on the down slope as of late. Fortunately, my mood is much better now so I'm gonna start working out again, cut back on some of the junk food. I'll admit, I need someone that's more driven to stay healthy to help me stay health conscious when I'm feeling down.


----------



## Nucky

Some people miss the ability to eat whatever they want with relatively little consequence and don't want to give that up, even though they do pay a larger and larger price for not doing so as they get older. Old habits die hard.


----------



## firedell

The time I began to put on weight is when I lost all motivation in life. I had just given up, and then I had given up on myself too. I went from 50kg to 72kg in a year, from eating in excess and drinking too many fizzy drinks. And for a person who likes to keep her appearance up, this was personally a surprise to me.

It wasn't until I found something again, did I then start to control my intake. I am currently at 56kg, and though I want to lose some more weight, I am pretty happy that I have lost this weight from walking more, drinking juice/water, and stopping myself from eating for the sake of it. I wouldn't have done this if I hadn't found my own motivation to do so. 

I'm not a drinker, or a smoker, so eating crap from time to time is my only down fall.  But, we've all got our vices.


----------

